# Codex: Blood Ravens?



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey guys.  How's it going? I've got a little something here for you.

According to my source (which cannot be named due to his/her fear of getting in trouble for leaking goodies), the Blood Raven Space Marines will be getting a Codex all of their own for 40K "sometime before 6th edition". Said source insists that Games Workshop has been looking to further capitalize on the excellent sales on the Space Marine range and as such have been grooming the Blood Ravens for the spotlight via the Dawn of War series of computer games.

Apparently the Blood Ravens will get a whole bunch of goodies in order to distance them from the typical Codex Chapters and therefore justify a dedicated Codex - the large number of psykers in the Chapter being one of the main themes. After all, there's already the balanced Chapter (Ultramarines), shooty Chapter (well, sort of at least, in the form of the Dark Angels before their new Codex release and Imperial Fists), and a bunch of close combat focused Chapters (Blood Angels, Black Templars and Space Wolves, to name but a few), so a Chapter that stands out by relying on a large number of Librarians makes sense. Aside from Librarians, the Ravens will apparently make use of some "lost, ancient Imperial Technology" which, coupled with the unprecedented foresight of the Chapter's psykers, will allow many of the units in the army to "begin the game in advantageous positions or receive bonuses".

That's all I've heard so far, but my source informs me that we'll be hearing progressively more about the Blood Ravens, both in further Dawn of War games as well as from the Black Library to prepare the way for the Ravens to arrive in the limelight.

While this may seem fantastic and unlikely, this source is the same that hinted about the addition of the Tau a number of years ago, as well as a contributor to the Planetstrike rumors that we began hearing about over two years ago.

I know it seems like a long shot, but I used to date the guy that told me this stuff, so I'm inclined to believe him.

Hopefully this makes for an interesting discussion if nothing else.

Katie D


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

I wondered when you'd post this here. :grin:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

it has certainly been spoken about, 
although the last I heard was not exactly a codex of it's own


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

radical_psyker said:


> I wondered when you'd post this here. :grin:


Is it you? It's you isn't it?

Well, this is interesting. I'm definitely buying this when/if it comes out.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Cato Sicarius said:


> Is it you? It's you isn't it?


Errrr.... niiioooooooooooo. :shok:


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Hmm, this could be interesting, especially all those psykers. I'd love to see really big lists of powers with some interesting effects, instead of the unoriginal "D6 S4 bolts o' lightning" thingy that almost every race has. 

I like how far Games Workshop has gone to incorporate the blood ravens into the hobby. Weren't they made up purely for DOW?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yup. As long as they don't get CS Goto on board, I have no issues with it.

Angelos For the fucking win.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

You just beat me to it Katie; I was about to quote your post from sites unknown! 

Does anyone run 1k Sons army as Blood Ravens?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I can imagine where the Slow and Purposeful rule comes from - I know, we have an Inquisitor, who stops our supplies, evacuates the civilians, and appears from nowhere to help the Blood Ravens against the Traitor Marines and Orks, and gives me a ritual weapon that is blessed to be a bane of daemons for no reason, and he knows the positions of all the Chaos Forces and where the Orks will strike.

LETS BELIEVE HE'S ACTUALLY ON OUR SIDE YAYAYAYA. Haha, I was... 14? when I got the game, saw Mordecai Toth, and immediately I was "He did it".


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Vaz said:


> I can imagine where the Slow and Purposeful rule comes from - I know, we have an Inquisitor, who stops our supplies, evacuates the civilians, and appears from nowhere to help the Blood Ravens against the Traitor Marines and Orks, and gives me a ritual weapon that is blessed to be a bane of daemons for no reason, and he knows the positions of all the Chaos Forces and where the Orks will strike.
> 
> LETS BELIEVE HE'S ACTUALLY ON OUR SIDE YAYAYAYA. Haha, I was... 14? when I got the game, saw Mordecai Toth, and immediately I was "He did it".


Heh, I still remember the Psyker, Isaldor, or Isadur or somesuch. Now you knew from the start he was gonna be a bad guy :laugh:


----------



## Vedrial (Mar 31, 2009)

when in doubt said:


> Hmm, this could be interesting, especially all those psykers. I'd love to see really big lists of powers with some interesting effects, instead of the unoriginal "D6 S4 bolts o' lightning" thingy that almost every race has.
> 
> I like how far Games Workshop has gone to incorporate the blood ravens into the hobby. Weren't they made up purely for DOW?


As do I. Dawn of War II is what got me into the hobby, and while I won't be playing Blood Ravens if/when their codex comes out, it can only serve to draw more new players in, which is a very good thing.


----------



## Dark Archangel (Mar 25, 2008)

*Blood Ravens*

Oh that would be awesome!!!
A Blood Ravens Codex:grin:


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

WOOOOOOOO! Hell yes. BR are pure awesomeness. i just hope they give us the founding chapter.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

*breaks out of a pile of rubble on the ground* AHHHHHHH:ireful2:!!!! ALL RIGHT!!!! BLOOD RAVENS!!!!! AAAAAARRRRRRAARRRRR!!!!!! 

That would be cool. My brother and I wanted to collect some marines and do a Blood Ravens army. It would be really nice if they came out with a mini of Gabriel Angelos and that Thule guy and maybe even Isador. Being a big DOW fan this makes me very happys!!!

~The Beltiac abides


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Da Red Paintjob Grot said:


> WOOOOOOOO! Hell yes. BR are pure awesomeness. i just hope they give us the founding chapter.


I don't part of their mystique.

And I just had an image in my head of a Blood Raven going "sosososo scandalous, so scandalous"


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

Da Red Paintjob Grot said:


> WOOOOOOOO! Hell yes. BR are pure awesomeness. i just hope they give us the founding chapter.


mmmm i can gusse one there blue and like to say all is dust who could thay be ?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I better get my Thousand Sons codex first. Marines have 5 books already while Chaos has 1. The idea that they are going to put out a 6th marine book before giving the Chaos legions their equal share pisses me off quite frankly.


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

Da Red Paintjob Grot said:


> i just hope they give us the founding chapter.


I second this call for a Chaos Legions codex!


----------



## Bloodspeaker (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok that's it time to call in some greater Daemons and Alien masterminds i'm tired of seeing and fighting power armor 99% of the time.:angry:


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Seem interesting but I really don't think they should be adding another SM chapter book, especially having SW,DA,BA,BT and the normal C:SM that they have to update most of the time, wouldn't it be better to add an xenos race or at least update the other codices instead? Still the prospect of having a SM psyker army is pretty damn badass..until the Eldar come in that is


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

cant help thinking that if they do a codex for the blood ravens that they better not base it on dawn of war 2 blood ravens as you will be vastly out numbered


----------



## anarchyfever (May 24, 2008)

If I remember correctly thingy said that their hoping to make a codex for all of the Space Marine chapters.

And then went on to say that Chaos Marines suck just a bit more than Chaos dwarfs and they hope to phase Chaos Marines out as they were only a joke and they didn't think so many people would buy into the idea of Space Marines with spikes and family problems. 

And that the next time Chaos "anything" gets a new codex will be 2012 just to see if the world doesn't end, you know, a last chance sort of move. 

Ah, all right I was just kidding about the chaos thing, but I did hear that they were hoping to make codexies for the main chapters, or something like that, maybe online versions, so you can have basic Heros for vanilla and then super awesome codex with special rules.


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> According to my source (which cannot be named due to *his/her* fear of getting in trouble for leaking goodies),
> 
> I know it seems like a long shot, but I used to date the guy that told me this stuff, so I'm inclined to believe him.


lol, maybe you should not have said the last part as that kinda eliminates the Her. :victory:

But in all good show, and I do see where the GW marketing is going to try, and pull in more customers. And as a side bonus it could be used to represent the Relictors :santa:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

exsulis said:


> lol, maybe you should not have said the last part as that kinda eliminates the Her. :victory:


:sarcastichand:

If you only knew. ^_^


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Although folks are complaining about the potential release of yet another SM-based codex, look at the popularity of this thread in the short time it's been posted here. It's clearly the market.


----------



## Bloodspeaker (Mar 15, 2008)

Syph said:


> Although folks are complaining about the potential release of yet another SM-based codex, look at the popularity of this thread in the short time it's been posted here. It's clearly the market.


Or the frustration and anger of long time fans of warhammer 40000...


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Meh, this better not be true.


----------



## kaldanesh (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm usually one of the last people to complain about GW design philosophy and I think were this to be true , it would be a step too far. I understand wanting to get the main SM codex variants out as many of them haven't been updated since late 3rd edtion /early 4th which is why SW (and maybe GK) in the near future makes sense. But I have to think that GW is smarter than this. Granted their market is largely dominated by fans of space marines but if all the support and design resources go into making more and more Space Marines, the Space Marines are going to run out of aliens to fight.

I understand the Blood Ravens have become popular because of the DoW games but are they so archetypally different from codex chapters to justify a separate codex and related releases all to themselves? I highly doubt it. I mean no offense to those excited about the prospect of a blood ravens codex, but I'm a bit suprised there aren't more voices of dissent. then again, this all tastes pretty salty and maybe the people who aren't posting their opinions of said dissent recognize this and are smart enough to not post a borderline rant such as this.

All in all the veracity of this seems like wishlisting and time will tell if any of this comes to fruition or truth.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Hatred or love, both are producing popularity and SOMEONE will end up buying it


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> :sarcastichand:
> 
> If you only knew. ^_^


Now that is a story we all need to hear. :laugh:


----------



## BloodANgels89 (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, as Katie said before. SOMETIME before SIXTH edition. Not immediately as it seems most of you have interpreted.

Not because I am a Space Marine player (Space Wolves rather ) but seeing a eldar-ish type space marine army would be cool, especially with named characters from the game. However I never got the feel of a psychic heavy force from the game, just regular marines painted blood red.

All in all, even though they are marines, it would be refreshing to see not a shooty, not an assaulty, but a psychic marine army on the board


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

It makes total sense! Why wouldn't GW capitalize on the recognition and success of the DOW series of video games.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I always thought it may come... But I'm with The Wraith and Co. on this one.

I don't even collect CSM but I better see a legions book first!


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Before this even occurs I would like to see SW, DE, Necron WH/DH and BT done and the a Legions of Chaos book done for the CSM. After this yes maybe a Blood Ravens book but I'd still like to see then the Nids and Tau also revamped before or at leasr properly FAQ'd not saying that the "yakface" didn't do a great job but there are so many key questions that require a simple yes or no that haven't been put in - maybe GW should invest a bit more time in putting these FAQ's up with more questions that people send in and not wait for a majority rules question to come in.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

bleh i hate their colors.

aside from that, its still awesome. i wish all of the significant chapters had their own codex personally. all the original 9 that remained loyal and the great successors, templars still... and then like crimson fists and soul drinkers and what not.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Blood Ravens just need to come out as the Blood Angels did if they do want to do them early on and not waste time making a codex when they aren't needed at this point in the game with so many codexs behind


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Considering the apparent, approaching fall of Ultramar, maybe we will see the Blood Ravens take over as the new GW poster boys. Following the success of the DOW games, it would be a good marketing strategy, but it's not a move that I would be very happy with myself. 

I think Codex: Legions needs to happen before anything else, I know a lot of veteran Chaos players who are still kinda pissed off about what GW has done with their armies. Unfortunately for these guys, I don't think we will see a Legions book any time soon as it won't generate the kind of sales boost GW are obviously chasing at the moment. I guess pleasing older players just isn't so much of a priority as attracting new ones.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the idea, I just dont want them to do it right now. I imagine if they did release a codex for BR it is going to need to be at the first expansion pack for DOW II for maximum impact.

Other codexes are needed first including the much talked about Chaos Legions, which I still have not heard any concrete information on, Necrons, DE, SW, BA and possibly Tau.

Not sure if I would want a big Pycher Marine force. Anyway isnt that what GK's are?


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Im with the "more SM bullshit" bandwagon....


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

As am I, and i play SM :grin: Seriously though I think that another SM codex is going to be nowhere near as effective as revamping dh or nids. This is the first i have heard of a legions codex but i like the idea 

Sniper


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> cant help thinking that if they do a codex for the blood ravens that they better not base it on dawn of war 2 blood ravens as you will be vastly out numbered


And their characters will never die and will be able to be revived by the other characters to continue fighting!

I can't imagine it would be a direct port. Although, I was really please with how badass tac marines were in DoW 2. When I saw them in action I said to myself "yeah, thats about right. 3 of these guys just owned a guardian squad"

I would probably start a soul drinkers army and use this codex as the base. Yall need to start thinking of these things as opportunities. Just because you don't play blood ravens doesn't mean these rules wont be fun to play against, or use a counts as chapter.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Although I think a BR dex would be cool I really think that GW has to address some other issues first. Other dex's are in way more demand than yet another SM dex. 
Dark Eldar, Chaos Legions, Necrons to name just three. It's all well and good claiming that it will bring more players into the hobby but opening the front door to new players is pointless if the back doors open and players are leaving just as quickly.

I was away from the game for a bloody long time and missed the whole of 3rd edition, when I bought Codex CSM I was more than a little pissed off about how the army I love had been dumbed down, where were all the things that made CSM different from normal SM? Where was the creepy stuff, the sick stuff and the downright f***ed up stuff that made Chaos Chaos?

I've stuck with the game because I love it despite GW's best efforts. With the recent economic issues we are having, would it not make more sense for GW to look after the fans it already has rather than pissing them off in favour of possible new markets that may or may not really be out there?

OK, rant over, I feel better for that!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Problem, is people aren't leaving as quick as they come in, because we're all too busy moaning together about not enough chaos :laugh:


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

I too think its a bad idea to have six SM books. Personally I think the new CSM codex killed a lot of their character. Granted some things got better game wise and new stuff was put in blah blah blah, but in doing so the orignal legions lost all of their fluffy stuff and coolness. Look at Iron Warriors! These legions should have their own codexs in a print form, either a whole book or a mini book like they had for the old SW and BA that were used in conjunction with the main codex. These books should give them some kick ass so their is a variety in the armies people choose. But c'mon everyone Templars and BR aren't even first founding chapter's, has anyone else thought this wierd?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Problem, is people aren't leaving as quick as they come in, because we're all too busy moaning together about not enough chaos :laugh:


Good point, but how long will people remain interested when the only games you get to play are against BR or Ultra Marines?


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow. Awesome. An army that auto loses to eldar before the game starts.

"Wow awesome psychic powers you have there. Shame you take a perils of the warp 50% of the time."

And I heard for sixty points you can buy them plot armor, for eighty points you can force all chaos marines to praise the blood god in the most retarded(SIIIINDRIIII) way possible.

And for a whopping one hundred points you can skip the chaos marines first turn as he talks about "Metal Boxes". 



Also, why would we want ANOTHER marine army with the worst troop choice in the game(tac squads)?

...I'm with the more SM bullshit wagon too. I seriously am starting to believe if they EVER print out another Chaos(ish) codex it'll be Blood Ravens. BR will just replace all facets of chaos marines.

Honestly though, unless they prune this book something awful, I'm looking forward to more space marine players who autolose at tournaments.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

The only player in the Top 3 without a Reaver titan at the Gladiator Tournament at Adepticon 2009 used Space Marines. They can be a solid list.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Pauly55 said:


> The only player in the Top 3 without a Reaver titan at the Gladiator Tournament at Adepticon 2009 used Space Marines. They can be a solid list.


If you're talking apocalypse, than that kinda throws competitiveness right out the window as apoc is ridiculous.

Hell a stompa can throw land raiders off the table with the grabba lifta droppa or whatevs.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Apoc tournaments are the stupidest thing ever. I reserve the right to call other things the stupidest thing ever, without making Apoc Tournaments inherently less stupid.

Anyway...a psychic Marine army? What next, a Marine on a Jetbike again? Hmmm..."Your biological and technological distinctiveness will be added to the Bores"...


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

So pretty much Eldar in power armor?


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm on the more SM bullshit bandwagon also. I want a legions codex or some updated 3rd edition codexes before they create a sixth SM army book it's not even cool.

EDIT:Grots are the worse troop choice in the game actually


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

LordWaffles said:


> If you're talking apocalypse, than that kinda throws competitiveness right out the window as apoc is ridiculous.
> 
> Hell a stompa can throw land raiders off the table with the grabba lifta droppa or whatevs.


The space marine player in question had no superheavies, which if anything, proves rather than hamstrings my argument.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Pauly55 said:


> The space marine player in question had no superheavies, which if anything, proves rather than hamstrings my argument.


Without wanting to sound like a jerk, what that says to me is either:
a) He fluked it or,
b) 99% of the entrants were just pathetic players.

Or, I suppose
c) He took an army of Land Raiders.

Infantry can't beat Titans. Period.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The Blood Ravens were stupid when they did Dawn of War, and they're still stupid now. It's a bad attempt to make loyalist Thousand Sons in the 41st millenium. I really hope they don't do a Codex for them, if only because honestly, five Space Marine Codecies is enough. I play Space Marines, but the game isn't Warhammer 40-Space Marine, it's 40k... instead of putting resources into a Codex that's just going to compete with the Black Templars, Blood Angels, Dark Angels, Space Wolves, and Codex Space Marines books for sales, they could put another fresh race into the game-- the Hrud, for example, are mentioned at great length in a ton of fluff, and could easily have their own army on the table. Chaos Space Marines need to be seriously revisited to get that sour pirate-chique taste out and put them back on the "These are the Traitor Legions, not a bunch of random douchebags who all get along despite serving conflicting gods" track. Dark Eldar need a new book, and even though that's in the works, I'd hate to see GW push it back further in favor of Codex: Blood Ravens. Tyranids, Necrons, and Eldar are all due for an update as well, and some could argue Daemonhunters and Witch Hunters need the 5th Edition treatment as well (although I'd disagree with them on those.)


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> I'm on the more SM bullshit bandwagon also. I want a legions codex or some updated 3rd edition codexes before they create a sixth SM army book it's not even cool.
> 
> EDIT:Grots are the worse troop choice in the game actually


Grots cost significantly less than a tac squad. 



Pauly55 said:


> The space marine player in question had no superheavies, which if anything, proves rather than hamstrings my argument.


Like said before, either he played at little league fourty thousand, or he just got ridiculously lucky. He should not have statistically won anything besides a GTFO prize, especially not with generic loyalists(Who haven't won dick all since the codex came out)




The Son of Horus said:


> The Blood Ravens were stupid when they did Dawn of War, and they're still stupid now. It's a bad attempt to make loyalist Thousand Sons in the 41st millenium. I really hope they don't do a Codex for them, if only because honestly, five Space Marine Codecies is enough. I play Space Marines, but the game isn't Warhammer 40-Space Marine, it's 40k... instead of putting resources into a Codex that's just going to compete with the Black Templars, Blood Angels, Dark Angels, Space Wolves, and Codex Space Marines books for sales, they could put another fresh race into the game-- the Hrud, for example, are mentioned at great length in a ton of fluff, and could easily have their own army on the table. Chaos Space Marines need to be seriously revisited to get that sour pirate-chique taste out and put them back on the "These are the Traitor Legions, not a bunch of random douchebags who all get along despite serving conflicting gods" track. Dark Eldar need a new book, and even though that's in the works, I'd hate to see GW push it back further in favor of Codex: Blood Ravens. Tyranids, Necrons, and Eldar are all due for an update as well, and some could argue Daemonhunters and Witch Hunters need the 5th Edition treatment as well (although I'd disagree with them on those.)


I think they need space marine 'swarm'. It's space marines without the armor or weapons, but they fleet and have without number. The captain calls orders out in a 12" radius, keeping control of his crazed marines.

They're just going to keep churning out flagship codexes til they make one that doesn't get raped in competitive play. They already got the king of good codexes, Phil Kelly, writing space wolves(Who were good anyway) over the pathetic necron or struggling dark eldar.

I love how they're going to leave chaos pirates. I'm honestly in the party that GW is trying to recall them entirely by splitting the codexes and giving us a "spikey marines" one. They might be trying to represent them becoming extinct by losing the legions. Which is utter horseshit.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> I'm on the more SM bullshit bandwagon also. I want a legions codex or some updated 3rd edition codexes before they create a sixth SM army book it's not even cool.


I have to say I agree with you. The 140-page monster that us Space Marine players have is more than enough, to be completely honest. I would love to see a legion codex, like perhaps...IRON WARRIORS!!!! God DAYUM I would turn chaos in an instant for those broskies. :victory:


----------



## Angels Of Flame (Feb 22, 2009)

i can understand the motives behind it but it dose seem like a poke in the eye for everyone that has been waiting for the missing codexs. 
i dont even play de and i cant wait for them to get a new dex.


----------



## Timesplitter (Oct 11, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Blood Raven Space Marines will be getting a Codex all of their own for 40K "sometime before 6th edition".


I believe if there is going to be a Blood Raven codex, it will not be in the "near" future. Since 5th just came out (about 1 year now) I would think we are still at least 4 years away from 6th. The recent trend seems to be 3 a year... every 4 months or so. It's already known that Space Wolves is next in september, which leaves another for late 2009/first month 2010. Just due to which armies need a new codex, this next one after SW has been rumored to be either DE or Necrons. I also hear that Tau/Witch Hunters/Nids have also been rumored to come over the span of 2010-2011. Due to this, I look at that a BR codex is possible, and I wouldn't mind it, but I do hope and pray that at least DE/Necrons/Legion and maybe 1 other comes out before hand. I just believe that BR as stated by Katie might be getting a new Codex "sometime before 6th", which could mean they plan to make this codex the "flagship" for the new 6th ed. If that were the case, we would see another 9 armies to get a codex (if the current 3 a year/every 4 months, trend holds up that is).

Just my 2 cents

Cheers!


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

It does seem a bit odd that they're doing another SM codex, but then again GW is a business first and foremost, so it's in their interest to make the most of a good thing, and Space Marines are definitely a good thing where profit margins are concerned.

As for this talk about a Legions Codex, I'm guessing that's for CSM? If so then do people see it as a straight split between the traitor legions and the renegade warbands, or are we thinking of codices for specific traitor legions, i.e Codex: Death Guard?


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Captain Galus said:


> So pretty much Eldar in power armor?


great, now GW have negated eldars one weakness. my orks can not even beat tau in combat, and now fast, high save pyscic warriors are coming. i surrender, lets go home boys the waagghhs over.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I see you've been getting a rough ride on a few other forums with this one Katie, a bit ouchie in places, B&C for one. Although the note about the guys info on the Tau for me means its at the very least plausable.

Do Marines need another Codex, no probably not, can I see the logic in a Blood Ravens book, aye 100% 
It makes the door for those coming from Dawn of War to the tabletop even more attractive, so it certainly wouldn't surprise me if we see one eventually. I think the comment about 'before 6th edition' means it maybe two to three years down the line though, but aye, I can see this happening.

Doubt I'd go for them though. :grin:


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

great, another rine dex, wheres our damm DH and WH dex gona come out, there the next ones im waiting for, im not bothered about new minis for the armys, just the much needed and updated books, screw any new marine codex


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, the admins of BaC are gigantic crybabies.

"Everyone stop talking about the codex and instead make an uneducated opinion on whether it's true or not or we'll ban you!"

I'm pretty sure my reply of "Psykers are ****" would be promptly banned.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

The key thing, well put by Timesplitter, is that if there's any truth in it I wouldn't worry about the BR jumping the release queue over anything as immediate as Dark Eldar, Necrons, Nids or Tau, and I doubt over WH etc. 

Any news on a DoW 3 game planned? :wink:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Syph, please, no =(

Still, can Goto write it? I want mah CAWN SOOSERRA NAO.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

LordWaffles said:


> Wow, the admins of BaC are gigantic crybabies.
> 
> "Everyone stop talking about the codex and instead make an uneducated opinion on whether it's true or not or we'll ban you!"
> 
> I'm pretty sure my reply of "Psykers are ****" would be promptly banned.


Actually, they're telling people to cool the fuck down and stop giving me a hard time, that's all. Kurgan looks out for me.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

Dafistofmork said:


> my orks can not even beat tau in combat, and now fast, high save pyscic warriors are coming. i surrender, lets go home boys the waagghhs over.


If you are losing in Melee to Tau, I think your friend is cheating. Or you need to put the flash gitz away.


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

The Sullen One said:


> As for this talk about a Legions Codex, I'm guessing that's for CSM? If so then do people see it as a straight split between the traitor legions and the renegade warbands, or are we thinking of codices for specific traitor legions, i.e Codex: Death Guard?


I would certainly hope that it would be all 9 traitor legions in one book, whether as an expansion to the current C:CSM or as a separate entity. Introducing 9 new codices into the mix is a headache I don't think anyone wants.

Though a true Codex: Emperor's Children with pre and post Heresy lists would make me drool. :music:


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Without wanting to sound like a jerk, what that says to me is either:
> a) He fluked it or,
> b) 99% of the entrants were just pathetic players.
> 
> ...





LordWaffles said:


> Like said before, either he played at little league fourty thousand, or he just got ridiculously lucky. He should not have statistically won anything besides a GTFO prize, especially not with generic loyalists(Who haven't won dick all since the codex came out)


This isn't the place to have this discussion. Tactics is. I made a thread there, and you are welcome to it.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

This is an interesting idea (Gabriel HAS to be in it allong with Thule as a special Dreadnought)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Do we really need a Codex devoted to a largely Codex chapter whose only real divergence isn't actually portrayed at all in the DoW games they come from?

No.

Personally I think there should be three Space Marine codexes, one that's basically the current Space Marine codex, one with slight divergent chapters (BA, DA and army traits like 4th ed for lesser known/homebrew) and one for highly divergent (SW and BT). Blood Ravens would fit into either the first or second, and to stop the Chaos players whining they can get a Legion and a Renegade book, since there current is somewhere between the two and often unfluffy.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> I'm on the more SM bullshit bandwagon also. I want a legions codex or some updated 3rd edition codexes before they create a sixth SM army book it's not even cool.
> 
> EDIT:Grots are the worse troop choice in the game actually


I totally want a Legion Codex too. Sadly I believe that saying that was just damage control from JG. Not even GW could fail to realize that everyone was furious over the huge nerf into booringness the CSMs got. Legions "might" come back in the next CSM codex which they eventually _must_ do:angry:

About grots Id easily say that Hormagaunts are worse then Grots. Im almost enclined to say that stormguardians are too, though that is probably debateable. Grots are atleast really cheap...:wink:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Storm Guardians are one of the few Eldar Flamer options...I'd say regular Guardians (ie, Defenders) are worse than Grots. With Grots, you lose nothing by Going to Ground every turn on an objective, Guardians just suck.

CSM Daemons must be up there though.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

*Sigh* At this rate my guardsmen will have nothing to do but: 

"Well... maby your marines pissed my comander off, and then there was a misunderstanding about the emporer, and thats why were fighting?"

Suport the non-imperial armies or the imperial armies will have nothing to do!


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

i dont even play chaos and im pissed about their fifth edition fluff and stat changes. the different legions had a lot of interesting, and important, background that is reflected so much in many of the space marine chapters as well. they are supposed to be the warhammer 40k universe's like, MAIN VILLAIN...not some side show problem. did they ever say why they thought it was a good idea to change chaos the way they did?


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> I totally want a Legion Codex too. Sadly I believe that saying that was just damage control from JG. Not even GW could fail to realize that everyone was furious over the huge nerf into booringness the CSMs got. Legions "might" come back in the next CSM codex which they eventually _must_ do:angry:
> 
> About grots Id easily say that Hormagaunts are worse then Grots. Im almost enclined to say that stormguardians are too, though that is probably debateable. Grots are atleast really cheap...:wink:


As a CSM player myself I'm fairly happy with the new Codex, sure there are a few things I would have liked them to keep from the old codex, but you can't have everything. The expansion of fluff where renegades are concerned, particularly the Red Corsairs, has been excellent, and during his debut game yesterday, my use of Huron Blackheart saw him and some Berserkers take on more than twice their number of marines and assualt marines. While they died, all but five marines and the Chaplain accompanying them pegged it to, not bad for 170 points.

A Legions Codex or codices would be nice, but only if they did them for specific legions, such as the Death Guard. By the way the worst troops ever are Thousand Sons.



unxpekted22 said:


> i dont even play chaos and im pissed about their fifth edition fluff and stat changes. the different legions had a lot of interesting, and important, background that is reflected so much in many of the space marine chapters as well. they are supposed to be the warhammer 40k universe's like, MAIN VILLAIN...not some side show problem. did they ever say why they thought it was a good idea to change chaos the way they did?


Part of the reason they changed, was that under the old codex you could given individual CSM a mark of chaos, and feedback suggested both CSM players and their opponent were becoming confused by this. Ultimately I've no problem with the new codex, nor would I be concerned by a Blood Ravens Codex. After all it would mean my Hussars could feature even more variety.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

The Sullen One said:


> The expansion of fluff where renegades are concerned, particularly the Red Corsairs, has been excellent, and during his debut game yesterday, my use of Huron Blackheart saw him and some Berserkers take on more than twice their number of marines and assualt marines. While they died, all but five marines and the Chaplain accompanying them pegged it to, not bad for 170 points.


It might be because I'm too drunk to read, but where exactly did they expand any fluff beyond simply saying "You are a pirate"(Que themesong)

Also Huron blackheart is an expensive, poorly equipped chaos lord with warptime.



The Sullen One said:


> A Legions Codex or codices would be nice, but only if they did them for specific legions, such as the Death Guard. By the way the worst troops ever are Thousand Sons.


Hey you know what's really boring to play and see played?
Chaos god legion.
Every player already plays all death guard or such and those do pretty good, we need undivided, otherwise it'd just appeal to all the non IW/AL/WB/NLs



More toward the topic?

Nah, Blood ravens sound fake. GWs stupid enough to do it, but I don't think they will.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Most of the fluff for Huron was actually already there...just that ludicrous taking of the SW ship was new to me. Chaos Space Wolves?!? Get real, they would literally die first...Can't remember ever seeing a Chaos Ultramarine...

Personally, I wouldn't like to see a BR Codex if it takes away from the Eldar's fragile mastery of psychic matters. I'd sooner keep the Smurfs.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Most of the fluff for Huron was actually already there...just that ludicrous taking of the SW ship was new to me. Chaos Space Wolves?!? Get real, they would literally die first...Can't remember ever seeing a Chaos Ultramarine...
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't like to see a BR Codex if it takes away from the Eldar's fragile mastery of psychic matters. I'd sooner keep the Smurfs.


It is quoted in the DH book that the Grey knights are the only chapter never to have had a member turn to chaos


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

less smurfs/generic shitty chapters more worldeatery!!


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

LordWaffles said:


> It might be because I'm too drunk to read, but where exactly did they expand any fluff beyond simply saying "You are a pirate"(Que themesong)
> Also Huron blackheart is an expensive, poorly equipped chaos lord with warptime.


Not to drunk to make an argument though? In any event there remains the neccessary difference between say the monumental Black Crusades of Abbadon, and the raids of Huron, or the isolated actions of lone Marines. Personally I think some of the bias against the current CSM codex comes from the fact that the more recent Codices have tended to dramatically expand upon what's already established.


Not if you'd been at the game I played yestreday, where even though I miscast for Warptime Huron still reaped a bloody tally of Marines.

As for the idea of legion-specific codices, if Space Marines can have them, why not Chaos Marines?


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

The Sullen One said:


> Not to drunk to make an argument though? In any event there remains the neccessary difference between say the monumental Black Crusades of Abbadon, and the raids of Huron, or the isolated actions of lone Marines. Personally I think some of the bias against the current CSM codex comes from the fact that the more recent Codices have tended to dramatically expand upon what's already established.
> 
> 
> Not if you'd been at the game I played yestreday, where even though I miscast for Warptime Huron still reaped a bloody tally of Marines.
> ...


Haha, one can never be too drunk to not argue!

And the bias was against the codex forcing us to take certain choices to win and by wiping out all of our established fluff. Also by saying legions were pirates.

It didn't expand so much as jaunt into something nobody really cared about knowing. Huron blackheart is by far one of the most minor driving forces in 40k, less so than possibly even the Hrud. His character, and history can be summed up in a short sentence, without neglecting any major details about his personality or physical characteristics:

"A lame cyborg pirate who takes the dregs of humanity to make a crew which he rules with all the charisma of a rock."

He has no eternal conflicts, no higher motivation, and much like the chaos lords from DoW, he's remarkably one dimensional and 'zany'.

And not to rain on the parade, but anyone can kill marines(Incidentally DP's also do it better). It'd be like gloating about punting a small yapping dog that was painted blue.

But back on topic, the chaos legion dex seems like it'd be a great idea as it'd provide the middle ground between scorned legionnaires and the new pirates.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

i agree with lord waffles, as long as it was one codex for legions, not nine, like people said. prob would have to be bigger then most though, to fit them all in decently.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Agreement is forthcoming. I want my khornate Chainaxes back!


----------



## Big Dave (Jun 13, 2008)

I have to agree with Asmodeun on the chain axes. 
I don't see GW doing a Blood Ravens codex soon, I do see it as likely but not soon (2+yrs min.). There are just too many other books to do for Fifth: DA, DE, necrons, tau, nids, inquisition, eldar.


----------

